# Red eyelids on my cockatiels?? plz help



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

so it all started when spiky regurgitated seeds all over and got some water in his eye so this may or may not have caused his red eyelid on the right however it decreased and its a faint red.. now my younger cockatiel has reddish eye lid as well and its getting fainter but i wnt to know what this may be if its an infection or something. im going to talk to a avian pharmasist tomorrow along with a pic of my baby bird


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Are they scratching it or rubbing it against something?


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

sometimes when they do the scratching thing to get rid of dust or whatever they may poke their eye


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Tiels can also get pink eye but if it's going away on its own that's probably not what it is.


----------

